# TKB Trading - Pop Micas



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

For those of you who buy pop micas from TKB Trading, I thought I'd pass this along.

http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=77


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

NO, NO, NO!!!!!!!! I was should have ordered in January (did they even still have it then???) This is terrible. I am nearly out of the blueberry and I use that one a lot. Guess I'll be experimenting with colors over the next few weeks.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I know this makes me totally sick. The blue and purple really get me down, I can figure every thing else out. Even the blue I can probably work out because it was really a dark teal color in my soap.... But the Purple!!! I use it in so many soaps and I don't look forward to doing a bajilion tests to see what purples will really work for me. WAHHHHH!

FYI, as of yesterday Peak still had raspberry and tangerine.
Thank you for letting me cry!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Phew! Something I actually got ahead of a bit. I bought a huge order of the micas I use (many pop) about 6 weeks ago. I should be good through the summer. Hopefully they will have good replacements by then!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My supply wasn't as low as I thought. I hope you are right and they find replacements.


----------

